# JEMS Article - Trauma, ALS vs. BLS



## karaya (Aug 11, 2008)

This is bound to get the ALS vs. BLS pipes ringing!

http://www.jems.com/news_and_articles/columns/Wesley/treating_trauma.html


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Aug 11, 2008)

*ALS and BLS = patient care!*

The bottom line is team work, being the patiet's advocate and provide the best care possible.  ALS and BLS is a team effort.   Very interesting reading........


----------

